# Dog Enjoyed Carpet



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Last night I fell a sleep on the couch with the dog roaming free. He must have been ****** off because what I woke up to was a disaster. I can handle the shredded garbage all over the house, but it's this big hole in the carpet that really has me thinking. I mean he went to town, ate it right down to the concrete.

Now that I have calmed down and do actually care if he lives, I have a question. Should I be worried about all of the carpet he ate? I have heard of a lot of dogs dying because of blocked intestines. If there is a cause for concern, what can I do for him?

Thanks
Adam


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Sorry I cant help with your question.. I would like to see a picture of the carpet though


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't know about a rug, but my friend's dog digested a bunch of its pillow and it need $800 worth of surgery.

I recommend calling/visiting your vet immediately...

Mike


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Watch him closely. If starts getting lethargic get him to the vet right away. I had to pay $600 for surgery to unblock an intestine a few years ago.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

That Killed Kens wirehair last year bring him to the vet


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I had a Beagle that pushed the door open to our spare room, where we put the garbage when we left for work. It was easy to push open but she couldn't push her way out. She proceeded to try, after eating all the garbage and then half a fifty pound bag of dry dog food, to eat her way out of the room! I'm talking the rug, baseboard trim, 1/2" into the subfloor and half the solid pine door to free herself before dad got home. No such luck. When I got home and discovered what she got herself into I had to laugh. She had no symptoms or reactions to anything but then again she was a goat and could eat anything. 
I miss you Beagle!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Well, he made it through the weekend with no problems. The carpet must have passed. I will continue to keep an eye on him.

Thanks
Adam


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If hes is crapping nromally I would not worry about it


----------

